# Plow guidance for newbie please



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

I've never operated a snowplow. I just bought an 06 Jeep Wrangler TJ that has 33s with a 3-inch rough country lift kit. I started a school in 2019 and would like to plow the car loop and parking lot the few times it snows a year. Pueblo has a pretty mild climate compared to the rest of Colorado. 
I've been trying to read and watch videos to learn and I don't feel any closer to knowing what plow to attach and how. 

Can someone help please me with the following

1. I'd like a plow that attaches to the front receiver hitch any recommendations? 

2. I'd like to install a winch that I can use for off-roading and to raise and lower the plow. Can you make that work with most plows that don't already have a winch or hydraulics?

I would like to try and stay under $3,000 but realize that may not be possible. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. I attached a picture of the school parking lot. I also have a john deere tractor with a snowblower attachment to do the sidewalks and tighter areas.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the school going to pay you to plow there lot?


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow ok. First off, do you have a company with Snow Plow insurance specifically? I wouldnt put a plow anywhere near a parking lot...much less a school without it! Schools don't like their help maiming their kids or parents! Seriously, above all - get insurance first. Now, you can pickup a used real plow setup used for 3k or under. Get a friend/mentor that has plowed before, look on Craigslist, and other local used equipment sites. Meyer makes tried and true plow setups that will fit your jeep. Good luck and be careful!!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

logangogarty said:


> I've never operated a snowplow. I just bought an 06 Jeep Wrangler TJ that has 33s with a 3-inch rough country lift kit. I started a school in 2019 and would like to plow the car loop and parking lot the few times it snows a year. Pueblo has a pretty mild climate compared to the rest of Colorado.
> I've been trying to read and watch videos to learn and I don't feel any closer to knowing what plow to attach and how.
> 
> Can someone help please me with the following
> ...


If you're plowing commercially, a plow that goes in the front receiver and lifts with a winch is not what you want. 
Also, you'll need commercial auto insurance on the jeep and contractors liability insurance.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As stated, look at Meyer plows. But the lift and big tires might throw things off a little. As for plowing the school. You need correct insurance, and something in writing/contract form. One person, teacher, anyone falls, breaks a hip, anything and your on the hook for that.


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Is the school going to pay you to plow there lot?


Ya, I will pay myself but I'm going to pay myself for gas wear and tear and then a little on top of that but it should still be less than what I'm typically charged here.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

logangogarty said:


> Ya, I will pay myself but I'm going to pay myself for gas wear and tear and then a little on top of that but it should still be less than what I'm typically charged here.


You own the property and want to plow it yourself rather than paying someone?
After adding up all of the costs involved, you can determine if it's really worth the investment.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

First a plow and then a little experience then open a business and then sign a contract with the school no contract. no work.

And then the question you’re basically asking us what is the cheapest homeowner plow I can get for my jeep and then I’m going to rig it with my winch to raise and lower it.

What happens when you raise it a little too far one time in the winch rips it apart?

no experience and no back up plan what if something should happen to your homeowner plow and you don’t even have a fraction of the lot plowed who’s going to cover for you?

Lastly schools usually like one stop shopping. .who’s going to shovel and clear snow from all the sidewalks and the doors entrances.

Good luck with your endeavor.

And while you’re sitting there kind of P owed at me call up your insurance agent tell him you wanted to plow snow 
for the local school and to write you up an estimate, policy.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Not to jump too far off topic, but the roundabout appears to service only the school. This looks like a new development.


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a full-time Custodian that is going to run the John Deere tractor and do the walks and salt. Usually, I've just contracted out the car loop and parking lot but would like to do it in-house. I can always call my other guy to do the loop if something breaks. I'm the Founder and Executive Director of the school and we are a charter so we are independent. I went the the Meyer configurator and these are some of the plows that were recommended. It sounds like the receiver attachment isn't the way to go and the same with the winch. I can just get a real plow was just hoping I could easily remove and install when needed since I think I will only need to plow about 3-5 times a year usually only a couple inches at a time.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

logangogarty said:


> I have a full-time Custodian that is going to run the John Deere tractor and do the walks and salt. Usually, I've just contracted out the car loop and parking lot but would like to do it in-house. I can always call my other guy to do the loop if something breaks. I'm the Founder and Executive Director of the school and we are a charter so we are independent. I went the the Meyer configurator and these are some of the plows that were recommended. It sounds like the receiver attachment isn't the way to go and the same with the winch. I can just get a real plow was just hoping I could easily remove and install when needed since I think I will only need to plow about 3-5 times a year usually only a couple inches at a time.


Plows are very easy to remove or attach ,it only takes a minute or two to put one on and take one off

here's the rub, you're using your personal vehicle to plow a business.
Volunteer ,contractor or employee
you are going to need commercial vehicle insurance regardless if your employed there.

Someone still going to need to insure your vehicle and you could lease your vehicle to the school And hopefully you can fall underneath your their insurance seeing as this is a charter school. you better contact the schools lawyer or board for approval.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Take a look at Boss, Fisher, western, etc to see what they make that will fit. If you don't want to spend the money it takes for a new plow, at least you know what you're looking for as far as used plows.
Your decision of brand of plow should also be driven by the best local dealer for parts and service. 
As mentioned, most modern plows can be removed and attached in about 5 minutes. 
And again, shop insurance before doing anything. 
I have a client who bought a new jeep and boss v plow to plow his own properties (a gas station and a few apartment buildings). He ended up only plowing the gas station and I plow the apartments. 
He spent more than $50K to go out and play in the snow. 
He's not the only business owner I've had as a client who thought they could plow their own snow and ended up giving up after a few snowfalls. He's just the only one who kept his plow.
I have a couple friends who are charter school administrators, so I am aware of how they work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I have a client who bought a new jeep and boss v plow to plow his own properties (a gas station and a few apartment buildings). He ended up only plowing the gas station and I plow the apartments.
> He spent more than $50K to go out and play in the snow.


And now has a "company" Jeep to show for it...


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> You own the property and want to plow it yourself rather than paying someone?
> After adding up all of the costs involved, you can determine if it's really worth the investment.


Yes, I'd like to plow it because I can take my time and do it well. The people I've paid fly through and leave banks of snow in challenging places. They also charge quite a bit.


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> Not to jump too far off topic, but the roundabout appears to service only the school. This looks like a new development.


Yes, brand new essentially and it just services the school.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

logangogarty said:


> Yes, I'd like to plow it because I can take my time and do it well. The people I've paid fly through and leave banks of snow in challenging places. They also charge quite a bit.


So you want to get up and go plow snow a few hours earlier than you would need to.
What if it snows all day are you going to ignore your duties and play plow jockey all day?
Again. you need to call up an insurance agent and see how much this is going to cost you to volunteer.

and if you weren't satisfied with the other contractors work did you ever speak to them about it. Everyone thinks it's so easy to do a clean job plowing you're going to find out quickly that it takes a lot of time and practice to be clean and efficient.

For somebody who works in the school …I think you have the cart before the horse.
you need to go back to the beginning and get your ducks in a row and do your homework

And actually I don't think your jeep is up to the task. If you get a wet snow your vehicle isn't suited to push heavy amounts of snow all the way across the parking lot.
It will be a mess.

And why would your friend with the plow just be sitting around waiting for you to call so you can have him come & bail you out?
(He also would need the correct insurance)


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

logangogarty said:


> Yes, I'd like to plow it because I can take my time and do it well. The people I've paid fly through and leave banks of snow in challenging places. They also charge quite a bit.


Typically, in a snow removal contract, the areas where snow should be piled is spelled out, or marked on a site plan and both parties agree.
I presume the prices are a little higher because of the amount of snow you get. In otherwards, to make it profitable for them to maintain their business, they have to charge more. Also, if this is a long distance from other properties, travel time comes into play.
It looks like Pueblo gets around 25" annually and I presume much of the snow melts the same day as it falls.
If I were you, I'd shop around for another contractor.
There's only so much you can do with a straight blade plow. Maybe look for someone with a snow pusher or V plow.


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> Typically, in a snow removal contract, the areas where snow should be piled is spelled out, or marked on a site plan and both parties agree.
> I presume the prices are a little higher because of the amount of snow you get. In otherwards, to make it profitable for them to maintain their business, they have to charge more. Also, if this is a long distance from other properties, travel time comes into play.
> It looks like Pueblo gets around 25" annually and I presume much of the snow melts the same day as it falls.
> If I were you, I'd shop around for another contractor.
> There's only so much you can do with a straight blade plow. Maybe look for someone with a snow pusher or V plow.


The guy that did do it before just ran a straight blade on a wrangler.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And the job he did with it was sub par…

Given any thought to counterweight lol.

Are you going to want the school to help with the cost of replacing the transmission.

do you think your personal vehicle insurance company is going to cover your jeep when you’re using it for work and you run into a light pole Or heaven forbid grandma slips and falls on the ice and breaks a hip.

you really haven’t thought this out very well have you? the insurance part and the liability exposure for you and the school by using your personal vehicle for work is a big red flag…
Without the proper safeguards for all, in place


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

I was actually planning on the school purchasing the jeep and having it operate under the school's various insurance policies. I agree the job was sub-par but it did get done and the tractor with the blower helped us fine-tune all the other areas. I've read about the ice spreaders on the rear hitch for counterweight which seems like a good idea. It's currently a personal vehicle but the intent was to sell it to the school and have it be the plow.


----------



## logangogarty (Aug 26, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> So you want to get up and go plow snow a few hours earlier than you would need to.
> What if it snows all day are you going to ignore your duties and play plow jockey all day?
> Again. you need to call up an insurance agent and see how much this is going to cost you to volunteer.
> 
> ...


Ya I get up a few hours earlier on snow days regardless to either run the tractor or shovel. My leadership structure is such that I can postpone my duties as needed as I have two other directors that keep things in operation. If the school purchases the vehicle as a plow then it will be added under our various policies. I didn't speak with the other contractor because the job was good enough. He is trying to get done as quickly as possible to move to other jobs and I totally understand that. If I were doing it I could take my time and do it as many times as needed. For example, if it started snowing the night before I'd come to push snow. Then get up early and push again so I'm not moving as much snow. When you contract it out I doubt that is very economical for the contractor which is understandable when they are servicing multiple areas.

I wanted to see what the total cost of a plow setup is before jumping through the hoops of insurance. In a school setting, we backward plan. We look at what the end goal is and then figure out which steps are needed to arrive at the goal. If a plow itself is too expensive and won't pay itself off then why would I bother getting insurance quotes? Insurance is just another step but I was hoping I could get a good idea of what a decent plow would cost. Yes if the transmission goes out the school can replace it. Like I said a Jeep wrangler has been doing it so I don't know why this jeep wouldn't be up to the task unless the lift screws everything up.

My friend likes to make money plowing so if I needed it and he wanted to make money I'm sure he would come.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

logangogarty said:


> I was actually planning on the school purchasing the jeep and having it operate under the school's various insurance policies. I agree the job was sub-par but it did get done and the tractor with the blower helped us fine-tune all the other areas. I've read about the ice spreaders on the rear hitch for counterweight which seems like a good idea. It's currently a personal vehicle but the intent was to sell it to the school and have it be the plow.


Would the school have other uses, besides snow for a 3/4 ton truck, or larger tractor?

If you're set on using the jeep, consider a V plow on the front and a blade on the back to pull snow out of tight spots. The blade on back would also provide counterweight.
Also, get rid of the lift kit and big tires.

There's a guy on here, @theplowmeister who has been using jeeps exclusively for driveways. He is probably the best authority on the capabilities of the jeep.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

logangogarty said:


> My friend likes to make money plowing so if I needed it and he wanted to make money I'm sure he would come.


Yeah, I gotta throw in my 2 cents. The size of that place kinda seems like it should have a snow removal plan that doesn't involve "buddies that like to make money plowing"

Do none of these other directors give any thought nor have an opinion on buses sliding and crashing, vehicles getting stuck in snow piles, people falling and suing for a billion dollars, etc. etc. etc.?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How much snow do you typically get? Or maybe how many snow events do you get per year? New plow for the Jeep will probably run around $4,000 or less installed. You could possibly find a used one for $2,000 or less but then have to pay for installation or do it yourself. I don’t know if you need specific insurance in your case?? Not saying you don’t, I just don’t know. How much are you paying out for snow removal every year? Now I’m intrigued about whether you need insurance or not.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

As far as front receiver mount, the meyer home plows have an OK reputation. As it sounds like you really will not be using it much,or hard. There used to be some other companies making them,but I have not kept up on it. Your biggest issue will be the lift kit, it may take a modification to keep the attack angle proper. If you register it through the school,and on the schools insurance,should cover the insurance issue, same as your tractor. Personally I would recommend the full power one, if you go that route.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The school would have to lease the vehicle from him.
And if there is a note or a loan on the vehicle you will have to look in the paperwork to see if leasing the vehicle to them is even an option.


----------

